# davids liver transplant



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

as a lot of you are aware, our 24 year old son david had a liver transplant in may last year.
we asked for you to sign up to the NHS transplant register and many of you have.THANK YOU VERY MUCH INDEED  
david is making a great recovery(although a long road),he is back in the gym and is cycling 10 miles a day..
PLEASE could i cheekily ask for more of you and your families to sign up,
it costs nothing,and what we've seen at the QE hospital birmingham, is that they
do miraculous things.
sandy and i are off back to spain on sunday as dave is doing so well and has the fantastic support of friends and girlfriend zoe...
once again thank you for kind words of support :wink:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*David*

Greetings,

Pleased David is making progress slaphead, I understand the importance of being a registered organ donor and have signed up for this many years ago.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Good point Slaphead,

You can register online at:

http://www.uktransplant.org.uk/ukt/how_to_become_a_donor/registration/consent.jsp

I race cars and always have my Donor card with me at sign-on, (I'm more likely to be donor than some)

But online sign-up is better, in the event of a tragedy it can bring hope to someone else.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*donating*

cheers :wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Good point. I've just registered following the link in your post cater_racer and it couldn't be easier  

Lets hope it's a long time before my bits are available, but you never know.

Sue


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Slaphead

We registered years ago but have long since lost the cards so have just re-registered on line.

Good idea to encourage folk to register. You are doing a good job. 

Enjoy your trip.

Sal


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just done it, very easy


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks to everybody who has signed up , I speak from experience having had a kidney transplant back in March 06 after being on Dialysis for three years, dialysing four times a day, so i know about the shortage of donors and I will be forever grateful to my donor and his family for this gift.
The average time a cadava kidney transplant lasts is 10 to 14 years so I will be needing another one, so please get registered just in case  

Ian.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*transplant trust....you're never too old to save a life*

remember you lovely people, there is no age limit up or down to donating..many organs come from donors in their 60's and 70's.pass the word, and many thanks.slaphead (nick)www.uktransplant.org.uk register today.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Nick

I'm so pleased David is making a good recovery. I've carried an 'everything' donor card around with me for many years. If someone can make use of something of mine when I clearly don't need it, they're more than welcome.

I really think it should be an 'opt-out' thing, rather than 'opt-in' :roll:

Gerald

_Edit: just done it online too, just in case_


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*transplant*

thanks gerald :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Liver*

Hi

I hope you don't think I am being a bit thick.....but do we as himans have only one liver? I watched the local news for Yorkshire yesterday and the story of a young girl in need of a liver. Could she have a bit of mine or do I only have one?

I have said in the past, and repeat it again. I know I have two kidneys and am more than willing to let someone have one. The same for bone marrow - but with that - just don't look at the needle thing!

Russell


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Russ, 
We know you are an amazing guy, but it is likely that you have just one liver like the rest of us, and you won't be able to live if you give it away, that it why it is called the liver!
............................................

Well done on David's recovery, my lovely daughter who would be 24 now died nearly seven years ago, and it was a regret of mine that we weren't able to have any of her organs donated, but that was how things were. Enjoy his good health!!
Ca


----------

